# KDL46Z4100S image problems



## mcable1004 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a Sony Bravia LCD - KDL46Z4100S. Recently, the image looks completely washed out. I've tried resetting the picture configuration, but no luck. Any ideas? I can post more pictures if helpful too, and am up for trying whatever is needed to repair.

Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Assuming you're directly in front of the monitor, try turning down brightness. Does it happen only with a device like when playing a DVD or all the time?


----------



## mcable1004 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

Yep, the picture is taken directly in front. This was with the default factory settings.

I turned down the brightness (from 50 to 10) and snapped another picture - not much change.











This is how it looks all of the time now, regardless of input (coax, dvd, video game) and also how the menu looks.

Edit: just noticed the 3 flashes in the middle...those are just reflections, and not visible, only when taking a picture.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Still go for adjustments before more serious solutions. Work between the brightness and the contrast. If no result, replace the cables from the set top box or antenna if you don't have cable/satellite.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like a Display Panel fault to me although you might just be lucky and it might turn out to be faulty capacitors in the power supply.


----------

